# I'm starting a business and I need help. PLEASE



## ACRPhotography (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm starting a business but I don't know where to start at all. I want to specialize in portraits, events and weddings. Weddings are ambitious and for a while I want to just shadow photographers. 

I dont know how to set my prices, or anything. Someone please help me...I'm also 18


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 20, 2011)

Do you know how to set your camera, or anything?


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 20, 2011)

If you are serious about starting a photography business, I suggest that you do more research on photography, business management, marketing, etc., first.  
Somehow, I'm getting the impression from your posts on here that you don't quite understand just how much work & knowledge is needed. But best of luck!


----------



## j-dogg (Apr 20, 2011)

there's a lot more to running a legitimate business than shooting your point and shoot / consumer DSLR in Full Auto and getting paid for it. you have to learn how businesses operate, you'll need to get insured in case one of your clients falls on their ass in a shoot and tries to sue you for it. cheap lenses will get cheap photos, professional gear gets professional photos. learn some basic composition and lighting, some college courses wouldn't hurt. I've been shooting for years I took a photography course for non-majors and learned a LOT. god I feel like foghorn leghorn telling you this. ya hear me I say ya hear me boy!?!? Lol

this is the place to come for help though, there are a LOT of knowledgeable people here including working professionals. if you're serious about it, shadow some real pros, and not your buds from high school who think they are photographers because their Iphone 4 has a camera built in.

always remember, the most important part of a camera is 12 inches behind the view finder. the guy with the Nikon Coolpix who uses good composition and follows basic photography rules will comprehensively annihilate the guy with the $4,000 DSLR who has no clue what he's doing.


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 20, 2011)

j-dogg said:


> always remember, the most important part of a camera is 12 inches behind the view finder..


 
Very well said!!!!!

(the rest was also very well said, too. I just really liked that particular sentence a lot!)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, except 12 inches behind the viewfinder is air. Unless you have a really big noggin.


----------



## ACRPhotography (Apr 21, 2011)

j-dogg said:


> there's a lot more to running a legitimate business than shooting your point and shoot / consumer DSLR in Full Auto and getting paid for it. you have to learn how businesses operate, you'll need to get insured in case one of your clients falls on their ass in a shoot and tries to sue you for it. cheap lenses will get cheap photos, professional gear gets professional photos. learn some basic composition and lighting, some college courses wouldn't hurt. I've been shooting for years I took a photography course for non-majors and learned a LOT. god I feel like foghorn leghorn telling you this. ya hear me I say ya hear me boy!?!? Lol
> 
> this is the place to come for help though, there are a LOT of knowledgeable people here including working professionals. if you're serious about it, shadow some real pros, and not your buds from high school who think they are photographers because their Iphone 4 has a camera built in.
> 
> always remember, the most important part of a camera is 12 inches behind the view finder. the guy with the Nikon Coolpix who uses good composition and follows basic photography rules will comprehensively annihilate the guy with the $4,000 DSLR who has no clue what he's doing.


 

I feel this was kinda rudely said.....but then again I just take things to heart. Also, I'm a girl.  But my reply is going to be pretty defensive so heads up.  I am not trying to start a legitimate business at this moment. Professional gear doesn't always get professional photos. Since you just said that its the person taking the pictures not the $4,000 equiptment so you kinda were contradicting yourself, but I'm not trying to start issues. I was actually looking for someone to tell me the steps I would need to take to START. 

Also, I find it really rude of you to make the comment about my "high school friends with iphones" who do you honestly think you are making this kind of statement? Is it because i'm 18? I'm in college by the way and do not hang out with high schoolers. I detest those who think just because they have a camera means theyare this awesome photographer. I think being a photographer is learning your weakeness and strengths when taking photos, and working on your weakness and trying your hardest. 

I have been into photography myself for YEARS. Yes I'm 18 but I've been doing it since I got my hands on a camera whether it was disposable or not. 

I feel really offended........


----------



## Ccauceg (Apr 21, 2011)

ACRPhotography said:


> j-dogg said:
> 
> 
> > there's a lot more to running a legitimate business than shooting your point and shoot / consumer DSLR in Full Auto and getting paid for it. you have to learn how businesses operate, you'll need to get insured in case one of your clients falls on their ass in a shoot and tries to sue you for it. cheap lenses will get cheap photos, professional gear gets professional photos. learn some basic composition and lighting, some college courses wouldn't hurt. I've been shooting for years I took a photography course for non-majors and learned a LOT. god I feel like foghorn leghorn telling you this. ya hear me I say ya hear me boy!?!? Lol
> ...



 In all fairness j-dogg has some good points and hes not attacking you, hes just pointing out the reality. If you get offended that easily, you probably shouldn't step into commercial photography, taking C&C in many aspects is a must in this kind of work.

Edit: I should probably state that were not trying to push you away from what you want to do with photography. We're just letting you know whats up, I would take Jdoggs advice and go with it in a positive manner.


----------



## Rekd (Apr 21, 2011)

ACRPhotography said:


> j-dogg said:
> 
> 
> > there's a lot more to running a legitimate business than shooting your point and shoot / consumer DSLR in Full Auto and getting paid for it. you have to learn how businesses operate, you'll need to get insured in case one of your clients falls on their ass in a shoot and tries to sue you for it. cheap lenses will get cheap photos, professional gear gets professional photos. learn some basic composition and lighting, some college courses wouldn't hurt. I've been shooting for years I took a photography course for non-majors and learned a LOT. god I feel like foghorn leghorn telling you this. ya hear me I say ya hear me boy!?!? Lol
> ...


 
You need to get over it.

j-dogg gave you excellent, friendly advice and was not offensive AT ALL. Seems to me like you just don't like what he had to say because mayhaps it fits you to a tee.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 21, 2011)

ACRPhotography said:


> I feel this was kinda rudely said.....but then again I just take things to heart. Also, I'm a girl.  But my reply is going to be pretty defensive so heads up.  I am not trying to start a legitimate business at this moment. Professional gear doesn't always get professional photos. Since you just said that its the person taking the pictures not the $4,000 equiptment so you kinda were contradicting yourself, but I'm not trying to start issues. I was actually looking for someone to tell me the steps I would need to take to START.
> 
> Also, I find it really rude of you to make the comment about my "high school friends with iphones" who do you honestly think you are making this kind of statement? Is it because i'm 18? I'm in college by the way and do not hang out with high schoolers. I detest those who think just because they have a camera means theyare this awesome photographer. I think being a photographer is learning your weakeness and strengths when taking photos, and working on your weakness and trying your hardest.
> 
> ...


 So...let's see your portfolio.

Where do you start making a business? First step is to be REALLY good at what you do. Then, create a logo, get a Facebook fan page, and advertise on Craigslist.

So let's see some images!


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 21, 2011)

ACRPhotography said:


> I feel this was kinda rudely said.....but then again I just take things to heart. Also, I'm a girl.


 
I really dislike it when other women say things like this. I"m a girl too, but I sure don't use my gender as a free ticket to overreact to what someone says to me. 

You asked for help, and j.dogg took the time to give you some good advice. I don't see anything offensive in his post at all.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 21, 2011)

ACRPhotography said:


> I am not trying to start a legitimate business at this moment.


 
So you'd like to learn how to start an illegitimate business?  I guess you could print out a bunch of 4x6 shots and have them clipped to the inside of a trench coat and stand on the corner.  Ask passersby if they need some pics on the down low and open your jacket to reveal your goods.  If they like what they see you can start taking their pic right there on the spot or take them around the corner to alley if they feel more comfortable there.  Just don't get in a car with them.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Apr 21, 2011)

ACRPhotography said:


> j-dogg said:
> 
> 
> > there's a lot more to running a legitimate business than shooting your point and shoot / consumer DSLR in Full Auto and getting paid for it. you have to learn how businesses operate, you'll need to get insured in case one of your clients falls on their ass in a shoot and tries to sue you for it. cheap lenses will get cheap photos, professional gear gets professional photos. learn some basic composition and lighting, some college courses wouldn't hurt. I've been shooting for years I took a photography course for non-majors and learned a LOT. god I feel like foghorn leghorn telling you this. ya hear me I say ya hear me boy!?!? Lol
> ...


 
J-Dogg actually gave you some really good advice--If you're reading more into it, I guess that's a personal problem. Please don't drag the "I'm a girl" comment into this... Kind of gives us a bad name. Not everyone reacts in the same way that you did in this particular instance. In fact, there's a lot of smart, tough-skinned women on the forum that can take far worse than this without making it a big deal.  If you find that post offensive, you may want to reconsider your line of work. If you can't take advice, how are you going to deal with business, let alone other people in the field critiquing your work?


----------



## orljustin (Apr 21, 2011)

ACRPhotography said:


> I feel really offended........


 
Boo hoo hoo.

I want to start a restaurant, but I don't know how to cook or manage the books or hire people or anything.  Where do I start?  Seems silly, doesn't it?


----------



## mwcfarms (Apr 21, 2011)

You want a start a photography business, go to college/university for business. While your going to school learn to be a better photographer.


----------



## analog.universe (Apr 21, 2011)

Overreactions aside... this thread exhibits classic internet snobism...

It's custom in professional circles (or intense hobbyist, as most of us here are) to just attack the n00b.  It happens many times a day, and I honestly can't understand why people act SO pissed off and put out by beginners.  A lot of folks in this thread made a lot of assumptions and essentially shot down the OP instead of, or alongside of giving advice.

One thing that was mentioned is getting a portfolio together.  This is where I would start.  Put together a simple website (wordpress or something free), and put your BEST images on it.  This way you have a presence, and when you're talking to people in the field you have somewhere you can easily send them to experience your work.


(and don't take advice from people who don't respect you!  look at where it got them...)


----------



## itf (Apr 21, 2011)

I see this on many of these forums where people quickly assume that since you're 18, you can't take any "professional" pictures.  No one has even see her portfolio, but so many are quick to assume that she doesn't even know how to use a camera.  Also, a lot of "professionals" always say "go learn how to use your camera" when ANYONE wants to get into this business.  I think we should see her pictures first before we are to judge. >.>


----------



## Double H (Apr 21, 2011)

Plug some numbers into this and then see how you feel about it. (I've posted this link a lot lately)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 21, 2011)

analog.universe said:


> (and don't take advice from people who don't respect you! *look at where it got them...*)


 
Exactly!

I opened a business selling luxury items, as material prices skyrocketed, in a depressed economy, and I am expanding my operation in under 2 years of business.

The OP needs to get some schooling to strengthen communication skills for starters. The thread title states "I'm starting a business" and then later recants that with "I am not trying to start a legitimate business". Also, if the OP asks how to set prices, they don't even have a *basic* understanding of how a business operates. This is really easy stuff. My suggestion of getting *really* good at photography is good solid advice. How can someone "start a business" and not have a clue what they are doing? 

Analog.Universe, how about a reality check?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 21, 2011)

itf said:


> I see this on many of these forums where people quickly assume that since you're 18, you can't take any "professional" pictures. No one has even see her portfolio, but so many are quick to assume that she doesn't even know how to use a camera. Also, a lot of "professionals" always say "go learn how to use your camera" when ANYONE wants to get into this business. I think we should see her pictures first before we are to judge. >.>




http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/241905-few-shots-city-islands-nature.html

So?


----------



## Rekd (Apr 21, 2011)

> It happens many times a day, and I honestly can't understand why people act SO pissed off and put out by beginners.



Doesn't look like anyone's pissed off here except the OP, and they're pissed because they got some good advice. 

And you're right, it DOES happen many times a day: Some new or aspiring photog comes in looking for advice to instant success and when they get hit in the face with reality (no matter how polite or well thought-out the reply) they get all butt-hurt and cry about being offended then go all flip-floppy and start back-peddling about what they're after. 

Boo fricken hoo for the whiner-bots. :meh:


----------



## analog.universe (Apr 21, 2011)

My comment had nothing to do with success in whatever industry...

I just mean, that if a person's first reaction is to discourage and put down, that probably isn't the person you want to be modelling your decisions after.


----------



## Rekd (Apr 21, 2011)

itf said:


> Also, a lot of &quot;professionals&quot; always say &quot;go learn how to use your camera&quot; when ANYONE wants to get into this business.


 
Hate to break it to you, but 99 times out of a hundred they're right. Most people that know how to use a camera don't ask that question. 

I asked it when I started, and I'd been making money from photography for several years before even coming here. Guess what? They were right then, too! 

I started learning by leaps and bounds when they told me my stuff was nothing more than "snapshots" almost 2 years ago and I'm much better than I was then but still nowhere near the level of quality of many here.

There's some great talent at this forum, and some great advice in this thread. It didn't get pissy 'til the OP started whining.


----------



## analog.universe (Apr 21, 2011)

Rekd said:


> 99 times out of a hundred they're right.



this is no excuse for acting SO rude when many times they're just assuming..


----------



## Rekd (Apr 21, 2011)

analog.universe said:


> Rekd said:
> 
> 
> > 99 times out of a hundred they're right.
> ...


 
You don't get it. Things didn't get rude 'til the OP started whining about being offended when they clearly were given good, friendly, HONEST advice. :twak:


----------



## mwcfarms (Apr 21, 2011)

analog.universe said:


> My comment had nothing to do with success in whatever industry...
> 
> I just mean, that if a person's first reaction is to discourage and put down, that probably isn't the person you want to be modelling your decisions after.



Why? If that person is successful in business perhaps they know a thing or two. Do you know why most photography businesses fail? Because they fail at the business aspect of it. Most successful photographers are excellent businessmen/women. You can have adequate skills and be a savvy business person and do very well or you can have amazing photographic talent, have no business skills and fail. Its not one or the other, its a combination of both. The OP received some very good advice. The method in which was delivered might seem obnoxious, arrogant but whatever. She responded with whining and don't be mean I'm a girl. So what.   If she perhaps had said thank you for your advice I'll take it into consideration rather than rationalizing her reasons and giving excuses perhaps the others would take her a bit more seriously. If you can't put serious effort and thought into dialogue with valid reasoning don't bother. Yes this is arrogant, and somewhat obnoxious as well. Take it or leave it. IDC.


----------



## itf (Apr 21, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> itf said:
> 
> 
> > I see this on many of these forums where people quickly assume that since you're 18, you can't take any "professional" pictures. No one has even see her portfolio, but so many are quick to assume that she doesn't even know how to use a camera. Also, a lot of "professionals" always say "go learn how to use your camera" when ANYONE wants to get into this business. I think we should see her pictures first before we are to judge. >.>
> ...




I did not see that thread.......

Well, now I think it's safe to conclude that she needs more practice before trying to start any business.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 21, 2011)

OP I MUST SEE PORTFOLIO LINK PLOX. 

And if you don't have a portfolio, start doing free (yes FREE) shoots to build a portfolio. That's how you "start" a business in a nutshell.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 21, 2011)

itf said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > itf said:
> ...



I learned basic research skills in school.


----------



## analog.universe (Apr 21, 2011)

whatever, we all come at this from different sides and its really not worth getting into a debate about...  it really is just evidence i need to spend less time on the internet.

BE NICER TO EACH OTHER

that's all i've got


----------



## mishele (Apr 21, 2011)

Pssssst.......*ACRPhotography*.........come her*http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/92419.html*e and lets have a little girl to girl chat!
Congrats on the decision to go to college!! Congrats on taking the initiative to look up this forum, and finding more info. on a career path that you might want to venture into. Congrats on finding a site that is pretty much unmatched in the amount of helpful information flowing through it. Now look at all the good choices you have made....... Now go back and re-read jdogs answer to you w/ a new attitude. People here are going to be ready to help, if you are ready to listen. :greenpbl:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 21, 2011)

mishele said:


> Pssssst........analog.universe........come here and lets have a little girl to girl chat!


 
Pssssst......Mishele......analog.universe is not the OP.

:greenpbl:


----------



## mishele (Apr 21, 2011)

I shouldn't drink in the middle of the day.

It started w/ a "a"....lol


----------



## bennielou (Apr 21, 2011)

Here, IMO, is the real deal. I've seen some of the best photographers I've ever seen go down because they aren't good business people. I've seen half assed photographers rise to greatdome because they rock the business side of things. And that is a side of this crazy business. If you are plugged in all over the internet, have tons of friends who are also social people, you are good to go.
Yet Pulitzer prize winning photographers (two I know only this year) go out of business. Go figure.

I don't care if you are 18 or 80. Can you bring it business-wise? Can you work 60-80 hours a week, not just doing photos but blogging, and facebooking, and meetings and all that other crap you have to do? Can you close a deal? Or even set up a meeting? What is your close rate? Have you figured out your gross vs. net? Do you know how much you have spent on gear and what you need to make in order to go pro? (AMAZING photographers are going out of business every day, and new businesses are going out even faster if you don't have your $hit together.)

I've seen people stumble into good businesses because they are very intuned with social networking. I doesn't last normally, but they have a good run for a while.

I feel like sometimes photographers jump into this business without thinking it through. They think about it as "free money" when it's not. Whether you work a day job or not, there is time involved, gear investments involved, business costs involved. You just don't throw up a website and start reeling people in. And if you do, there are costs involved and it has to come down to cost vs. net.

But if you think you are ready....bring it.  Just be prepared.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 21, 2011)

Have you seen clouds from both sides now?


----------



## Rekd (Apr 21, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Pssssst........analog.universe........come here and lets have a little girl to girl chat!
> ...


 
Funny, but still good advice.


----------



## KmH (Apr 21, 2011)

ACRPhotography said:


> I'm starting a business but I don't know where to start at all.


Oh hell. Easy-Peezy.

Start - *with an Internet search*: starting a photo business in Philadelpia - Bing

How to Start a Small Business in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania

Starting a Photography Business


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 21, 2011)

analog.universe said:


> Rekd said:
> 
> 
> > 99 times out of a hundred they're right.
> ...


 
Please don't assume that I was assuming anything about the OP. I read her other posts on this forum before replying.

And, I really don't think I was being rude at all. Of course, if I came across that way, then apologies to the OP.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm sorry but I think it's rude and inconsiderate for someone, regardless of age, to come here or to any forum and ask how to do something as complex as starting/running a business and expect someone to explain it all in a forum post.  Entire libraries full of books have been written on the subject not to mention some people spend six or seven years of their lives going to school to get their Master's in Business degree and yet the OP, who is admittedly ignorant of the entire process decides that the easiest way to learn how to do it is come to a forum and ask someone else who has done all the research/work and give her the Cliff Notes version.  I'm all for helping people but you need to know enough to at least ask specific questions instead of what was done here.  If you want to know about effective advertising strategies, ask away.  If you want to know if your package pricing system makes any sense, ask away.  If you want to know the difference between straight line and declining balance depreciation ask away.  But until you have some kind of idea of how things work do some independent research and then come here and ask questions based on what you find out but don't necessarily understand.


----------



## Xyloz (Apr 21, 2011)

ACRPhotography So you want to know business?
 Here is the crash course so take notes, cos I am not posting again and get the Kleenex cos you will feel like a school bus parked on your ass.




 ABC  
 Always  
 Be  
 Closing


 AIDA;
 Attention - Do you have their attention, well advertise, call around, be mobile.


 Interest - Are they interested, got their attention didn't you well they are interested so they need photographs... no?  
 Well they do and they have been missing out because photographs mean visual advertising and visual advertising is the best kind of advertising.


 Decision -  make them make the decision cheapest deal for them??? Bull****!!  
 They need an XL Deluxe do you know why  
 Because they want exclusivity to your pictures and license to edit!!
 They are buying the rights and license and you only give that for real money not pennies.
 They want a copy they can spend nothing but they only get a copy nothing more and you can sell their pictures as your own.


 Action -  Close they want pictures they pay you, your the best! Everyone else is a clown holding a box with a pair of magnifying glasses, and a mirror inside. Your the photographer your kit is what they need doesn't matter if that isn't true that's all they need to know.




 You need to show them you are the real deal,
 Give them the folio with the good shots professionally water marked, Use the GIMP if needed
 Tell them the bonuses for owning their own exclusive copies of their photographs, (aka some dickwad  from ****knowswherePLC won't end up with their photographs, on the front page in heat magazine because the license is exclusive TO THEM AT A HIGHER PRICE AND IS WORTH IT!
 Show them the paper work and what their costs are going toward, like insurance for kit used, your  time, labour rates, lens options yes they will pay for the type of lens used for the shoot and costs for each selected lens they want and why they want them.
 The more you show them you are Bonafide the more confidence they have in you and the more confidence they have in you. The more money they will be prepared to shell out am I getting through to you yet?


 They are there waiting to take your money, they come to you, are you fearless enough to take it.
 Are you ruthless enough to say NO out right to hagglers?


 People might be friendly, they may be ass holes, but you don't move your prices because your not selling used cars or mortgages.  This is your life, your selling your skills, your time, don't wait for them to put some half ass value on it, they start that bull **** pack up because there are better clients to get who won't waste your arse.




 This applies to all self employed people




 Only one thing that matters, get them to sign on the line that is dotted!


 You are a sales person, your selling your service.
 Everyday your not working, your not earning and if your not earning your on holiday and if you can't afford a holiday then your earning nothing and if your earning nothing you are nothing!
 Your the sum of your actions if you sit on your hands doing nothing you are nothing!


 Don't believe me?  
 My brother walked into the local council on a proviso that he might get a portfolio shot... he told them they needed photographs, and how much it would cost, he drew up a brief  agreement and guess what sweetheart...
 They paid him ****ing £75 EACH photo they bought 4 that's £300 during his A levels not his degree
 A .... LEVEL... I know I took the same damn A level **** I took the same damn degree and I would of done the same and have, I have 400 photos and 6 videos of bowling for soup because I just ****ing walked up to the desk told them I was a photographer and wanted a pass, No emails, No prior proper contact, just put my camera on the counter and within 5 minutes I was in the press pit.


 Am I getting through to you now?  
 Your wanting, ACRPhotography that's your name from now on until you learn that photos are yours to sell once they are on your camera permission, piss takers and security can suck a dick. They want the photos deleting? then they buy the exclusive rights from you, because they are yours they want to vet them tough ****, you can be polite can send them water marked copies for vetting, but they don't get **** you hear me Miss Wanting? I hope your copy pasting this **** down because I am not typing it again.


 To make it self employed you better grow some ****ing strong ass chairman style armour to lock your heart in cos people want to take the piss out of you, they want to refuse, they want the photos for free, they think your amateur and want a portfolio, like you can't ****ing make that on your own without them.


 Sweet heart you need to get with the program, no matter what you do in this life people want to **** you, either in the sack or in business, they want to **** you and you either bend over and get ****ed or take them for a ride.


 Don't believe me ask any of the pros this how many dick heads have tried this on for size...




 

 Remember business and pleasure don't mix!  
 I can be your best friend, hell your probably a nice lady we could enjoy a walk on a wind swept beach and chat about the sunset, But when it comes to your life, your money, equptment and your skills that you worked hard to get.


 You want to cry over critique that will improve your game, good luck trying to convince some Personal Assistant to ****ing Lady Gaga that your worth her time as a photographer at a gig with 1000s of photographers fighting to get a spot that are better than you good luck, I mean **** even brides at weddings don't want to pay up.  


 Get with it. get mad, that camera is as good as a Sniper Rifle shooting ****ing gold bars if you want it to be! Red carpet shots for magazines sell for thousands to the right magazine and your bitching about not knowing what to do. I will tell your what your photos are worth right now, because I know how much your saying they are worth, nothing because your Wanting.




 Got it?


----------



## CCericola (Apr 21, 2011)

COFFEE IS FOR CLOSERS!!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 21, 2011)

Xyloz said:


> ACRPhotography So you want to know business?
> Here is the crash course so take notes, cos I am not posting again and get the Kleenex cos you will feel like a school bus parked on your ass.
> 
> 
> ...


 
You should probably start with the exposure triangle.
Just sayin.


----------



## j-dogg (Apr 21, 2011)

The "12 inches behind the viewfinder" comment is an Ansel Adams quote, cameras back then were a LOT bigger, this was years before the first SLR came out and almost 30 years before the SLR became popular

it's not an attack on you ma'am, it's just that I see a LOT of Craigslist / Facebook photographers about your age who want to get "serious" without actually learning about photography. they go out and get a decent camera and ignore basic composition and lighting and their photos look like crap. I've seen the same for people who went out and spent 10,000 dollars on lenses are gear. stick around though, there's a lot of people on here who know what's up. I love to teach people basic photography, and most of what I know is from shadowing old school professionals who shot film.

and professional gear and lenses DO get professional quality photos. I went from a Canon Rebel and kit lenses to a 5D and  $1,000 "L" lenses and the difference is night and day. you still have to follow basic composition and lighting. but as far as image quality, sharpness, reduction of chromatic abberation, vignetting, etc., pro lenses destroy anything consumer grade by a LOT. There are exceptions to the rule (70-210 f4 EF, 17-55 EF-S, gen 1 kit lenses) but in photography you get what you pay for. that's not to say that all consumer cameras are garbage, they take great pictures compared to compacts and point-n-shoots. But pro gear makes a difference not only in image quality but durability. All my kit lenses have dust in them, my L lenses have rubber seals to keep dust out. They're clean. The build quality of pro gear is superior and many times can survive a drop or a little moisture. Also, pro bodies are rated for more shutter actuations than consumer bodies, I have direct experience to this as I just finished replacing a shutter on my Rebel XTi. They are rated to 50,000 shots and a pro will blow through that in no time.

I just wished I had taken an interest in photography when I was your age. stick around! TPF is a wealth of knowledge from beginners and working pros alike, and intermediate guys like me. There are people on here shooting glass plates from 100 years ago. You could learn a lot from hanging out here.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 21, 2011)

Said with mucho machismo, but pretty much dead on target.  Just reading that thread made me grow hair on my chest.  The hubby is going to be upset!


----------



## KmH (Apr 21, 2011)

j-dogg said:


> The "12 inches behind the viewfinder" comment is an Ansel Adams quote, cameras back then were a LOT bigger, this was years before the first SLR came out and almost 30 years before the SLR became popular


History of the single-lens reflex camera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And, I suspect the OP is long gone, never to return to TPF.


----------



## mishele (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## RauschPhotography (Apr 21, 2011)

Mishele, you read my mind!


----------



## mishele (Apr 21, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> Mishele, you read my mind!



I thought someone was going to beat me to it...lol
Lovin his shorts!!! Sexy!!


----------



## Xyloz (Apr 21, 2011)

Well if OP knows what s good for her, she would take notes because photography is only sweet and inocent in the developement stages everything else is cut throat.

People want to delete your photos without your say so, even though they have no rights to touch your camera.
They want to see the photos in raw which detracts from shooting time
They want you to bend over backwards and sacrifice your professionalism to help them out with stock photos
And worst of all they want it all free including advice on how to do it them selves.
It's not just photography it's any trade, people think they can DIY this stuff, but end up with a half baked Pirated Version of a suck ass job.

Before even picking up a camera you need to know what you have in your hand is a proverbial golden goose ****ting out golden eggs every time you take a good shot, but if you aim for the ass then your gunna get the cra.p simple facts.
Any idiot can shoot in auto and many idiots have earned more than good Pro-photographers because they have the smarts to get the value of the image.

But the harshest thing I think we can take from this thread is, what the hell happened to Alex Baldwins Talent!?!?


----------



## ACRPhotography (Apr 22, 2011)

Just so everyone understands I said I'm a girl because he said "ya hear me I say ya hear me boy!?!?" 


I'm actually a highly emotional person so I take everything to heart thats why I get defensive so easily. I'm not in the position to start a business, I wanted to think about it, and learn what steps I would have to take example: when you start one you have to get a tax number things of THIS nature. 

I wouldn't expect any of you to understand how I am considering none of you know me, so I'm not going. And also Rekd, what he said didn't fit me to a "T" Yes for right now, I shoot on auto, I'm learning manual, but I dont hang out with people who say that just because they have a camera or camera phone that they are a photographer. 

As for my shots. When I have the time I will upload them. It might be tomorrow though. I'm not claiming to be this amazing photographer, I'm just starting to really develop my skills. I really just wanted the advice of what business steps to take. 

I've re read what he has said, and it's not offensive to me. I'm just a highly emotional person so everything I read at first usually comes off like that. I should of taken a few days to let it sink in, but it happens.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Apr 22, 2011)

ACRPhotography said:


> Just so everyone understands I said I'm a girl because he said "ya hear me I say ya hear me boy!?!?"
> 
> 
> I'm actually a highly emotional person so I take everything to heart thats why I get defensive so easily. I'm not in the position to start a business, I wanted to think about it, and learn what steps I would have to take example: when you start one you have to get a tax number things of THIS nature.
> ...


 
If you plan on learning anything, it's best to check your emotions at the door. :thumbup:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 22, 2011)

ACRPhotography said:


> Just so everyone understands I said I'm a girl because he said "ya hear me I say ya hear me boy!?!?"
> 
> 
> I'm actually a highly emotional person so I take everything to heart thats why I get defensive so easily. I'm not in the position to start a business, I wanted to think about it, and learn what steps I would have to take example: when you start one you have to get a tax number things of THIS nature.
> ...


 
Like I said earlier, communication is important. I am glad you are sticking around, you will learn tons here. 
But look at the title of, and your first post, and what you explained in your last post. See the difference?
You would have recieved a much different, and probably much better response if you explained yourself better, fully described your situation and intentions, and asked specific questions. Not "I'm starting a business".


Pro Tip # 45932: Excellent communication skills are important in running a business and dealing with customers.

There are quite a few people here that have successful businesses that can answer your related questions.


The quote "ya hear me I say ya hear me boy!?!?" was attributed to Foghorn Leghorn, but being 18, you prolly have no clue who he is.


----------



## KmH (Apr 22, 2011)

ACRPhotography said:


> I wanted to think about it, and learn what steps I would have to take example: when you start one you have to get a tax number things of THIS nature.


Business licensing/registration requirements vary by city, county, and state, which is why I provided you a link specific to starting a small business in Philadelphia, PA. 

Here is some even more direct information. Click on "Business" there at the top of the city's home page: PHILA.GOV | Welcome to the City of Philadelphia

You should also look into business types: sole proprietorship, Limited Liabilty Corporation (LLC), and sub-chapter S, since the business type determines how you set up for both state and federal taxes, and the reporting requirements. The requirements for starting each of those business types, and the reporting requirements, varies by state.


----------



## ACRPhotography (Apr 22, 2011)

I totally didnt know there were more pages XD I just went through them , thank you everyone. I do plan to stick around here and learn. I realize that I can learn alot. I do have a long way to go with my shots, I know this. And I'm leaning manual!!! 

I am working on my communication skills. Thank you everyone  And those who were very nice, and the guy who wrote that HUGE post to me.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Apr 22, 2011)

I have owned a number of businesses throughout my life.  And each time I start one, I start with the basics...

I have never lived some place in the United States where there weren't free courses and seminars available for entrepreneurs.  My local community college as a Small Business Education Center where anyone can talk with counselors and attend events for free.  They help you develop a business plan and even help with filling out loan paperwork if you decide to go that route.  Even with my business started and doing well, I still attend as many free events as I can because you always learn something new.

I don't care if I am only doing something part time (I started doing video part time when I worked as a full time web developer), I hire a book keeper to handle my taxes.  The lady I have now works 3 hours a month doing my books for me and she's worth every penny. She fills out my quarterly and yearly tax forms and I just send them in with a check.  You do NOT want to get yourself in tax trouble... it totally screws up your life (experience talking) and costs more to get it fixed.

I find every single person/business within 100 miles that competes with me.  I get as much information about them as I can.  Study their work..., note their hours of business..., get their pricing..., find out where they advertise..., etc.  I build spreadsheets with all this data. And some times I discover that it just isn't worth it, there's too much competition with every niche I can think of covered.

For me personally... NO AMOUNT OF ADVERTISING works better than word of mouth.  I don't care how many radio, TV or print ads I may buy.  How many Craigslist and Facebook ads I might try.  Existing clients made the best billboards for your business.  If I'm starting a new business and I have no existing work to show, then I do work for free.  I give clients an invoice for the full amount along with a discount of the full amount if they sign the invoice which has a paragraph where they promise to promote me to their friends and family with the FULL UNDERSTANDING that they got my work for free and their friends/family will not.

No matter how much work is on my schedule, I MAKE THE TIME to learn more.  Even if it's just watching YouTube videos for an hour, I know that I have MUCH MUCH MUCH more to learn.  I also make time to practice.  I shoot video and pictures almost every single day whether I'm doing a paid job or not.  If I have no work scheduled, I wander around my house or drive to a local park to shoot.  I know far too many photographers who grow their skills at a slow pace because they only ever pick up the camera when they have a paid gig.


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 22, 2011)

ACRPhotography said:


> Just so everyone understands I said I'm a girl because he said "ya hear me I say ya hear me boy!?!?"


 
Ah, ok I didn't realize that you wouldn't have recognized that as a quote. Looks like I overreacted too then, doesn't it? - very sorry about that.

Glad to see that you are still here!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 22, 2011)

Foghorn Leghorn.  Polarizing America since 1946.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 22, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> The quote "ya hear me I say ya hear me boy!?!?" was attributed to Foghorn Leghorn, but being 18, you prolly have no clue who he is.



For an introduction................................


----------



## mishele (Apr 22, 2011)

Glad to see you are sticking around!! :hug::


----------



## ACRPhotography (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## j-dogg (Apr 22, 2011)

hahhahhahahahahhahahahhahaaaahhaha. foghorn leghorn ftw.

"that woman she got a mouth like an outboard motor putt-putt-ta-putt-taputt-putt-ta-ta-ta-putta' :lmao: loved watching that stuff as a kid. it's still funny to this day much better than the crap these kids watch nowadays.


----------



## vfotog (Apr 23, 2011)

ACRPhotography said:


> Just so everyone understands I said I'm a girl because he said "ya hear me I say ya hear me boy!?!?"
> 
> 
> I'm actually a highly emotional person so I take everything to heart thats why I get defensive so easily. I'm not in the position to start a business, I wanted to think about it, and learn what steps I would have to take example: when you start one you have to get a tax number things of THIS nature.
> ...



you're trying to run a marathon before you've learned to walk. in another thread you said you'd just started with a DSLR. You're just learning to shoot in manual. You shouldn't be thinking about starting a business yet. You should be developing your skills first, to see if you even have the aptitude to be a photographer. You should be reading about running a business to see if you have the interest and abilities to run a business. Not everyone is suited to being their own boss; some people are more suited to having an employer. Creative people frequently don't have business sense or knowledge. It's something you have to develop IF you can. It's a different mindset. If you're coming to a message board to get your answers instead of doing the work or research from the appropriate business and legal sites, you're not ready to tackle all the legalities involved. But first you need to develop the technical skills. You need those before you start charging people! Shoot, shoot and shoot some more. Experience is your best teacher. The arts tend to have this romantic image, especially when you're young. But it's still a business, and it's hard work. And even harder to be successful. You're more likely to succeed if you develop your skills, do your homework, and then think about starting a business if the reality still appeals to you. And one thing for sure, when you have a business, you have to deal with people. Some of whom are going to be a lot more difficult than anyone you've dealt with here. (Especially if you start a business before you have professional level skills and you don't do what your client expects or deserves or has paid for.) You need to learn to deal with criticism, rejection, and rudeness and do it with poise and professionalism if you're going to ever run any sort of business.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 28, 2011)

ACRPhotography said:


> I totally didnt know there were more pages XD I just went through them , thank you everyone. I do plan to stick around here and learn. I realize that I can learn alot. I do have a long way to go with my shots, I know this. And I'm leaning manual!!!
> 
> I am working on my communication skills. Thank you everyone  And those who were very nice, and the guy who wrote that HUGE post to me.



I would learn photography before you consider making it a business.  Shooting on auto will produce horrible photos no matter how wonderful your eye is.  It'd be like going into a casino and not knowing what bets meant.  Your chances of walking away a winner go down greatly.  I think that wanting to start a business at 18 is awesome, but put the horse before the cart, learn to use the camera and get decent gear.  Don't ruin somebodies wedding because you think your creative ability will overcome any technology.  Unless you have the creative ability to control natural light I think you better be thinking gear also.  I'm surprised you haven't had more backlash on this thread.  It sure wouldn't hurt to start a portfolio, but don't worry about the business part until you totally understand your camera, have the right equipment, and just in case you can do that in under a year, wait a year because your 18 next year you will want to become a rock star.


----------



## photoseo (Dec 13, 2011)

You have to understand there is plenty of prerequisites that you need to take care of if you're serious about moving forward in this business or any other for that matter. You also have to be able to "accept" constructive criticisms from those that have experience where you don't. It's not about taking it personal or reading into anything. It's about learning what you don't know so that you can be successful in the things that you want to do.


----------



## mjhoward (Dec 13, 2011)

It's been almost 8 months, I'm guessing she has returned her camera to Best Buy by now.


----------



## Eyesclosedgirlie (Dec 14, 2011)

Xyloz said:


> ACRPhotography So you want to know business?
> Here is the crash course so take notes, cos I am not posting again and get the Kleenex cos you will feel like a school bus parked on your ass.
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry for the long quote but this is perfect! True and to the point in photography and in whatever business you start! Props you are a genius!!!!! and yes I am copying and pasting that.... I may even print it off as an inspirational!


----------



## flashyinteractive (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree with everyone. It takes a lot of hard work to start your own photography business. The best place to start is getting degree in the field, so you can get better. When starting a business, you need to have a marketing plan, which sections you want to do photography in, and figuring out what would be a competitive price to charge. Having a portfolio of some of your work, would be a start, so you can show off your work to possible clients.


----------



## Rekd (Dec 30, 2011)

Since everyone else keeps bringing this back from the dead...



kundalini said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > The quote "ya hear me I say ya hear me boy!?!?" was attributed to Foghorn Leghorn, but being 18, you prolly have no clue who he is.
> ...



That's funny.  HAHAHAHA!!!! :lmao:


----------



## TheKenTurner (Dec 30, 2011)

Did you say you're gonna use CDs?! BAD IDEA! You can use them if, and give them to customers for free, but people really want USB sticks. Welcome to 2011 (almost 2012)!! You can get very low priced 512MB USB sticks, and even get them shipped with your company logo on them! Almost everything that takes CDs, you can put a USB stick into, but you can but a USB stick into a lot of things that will not take a CD (even my TV can read a USB stick).

As a business owner, you have probably thought about this, but you should think about it again. Even if you have them as an option that costs a little more, people will buy them. 

I'm a 15 year old guy that's been looking at business a lot. I obviously don't know as much as you, but I have been taking high school business courses, and I plan on owning a business later down the road. You may not take my post seriously now, but I think it's a great idea.


EDIT: Woops, this was supposed to be in another topic...


----------

